# Discounttiredirect.com labor day sale



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

Discounttiredirect has their sale where you can get a variety of rebates. For those looking for snow tires, the Cooper and Hankook snow tires have a 75 dollar rebate.

For me in NY there was no tax or tire fee. Free UPS shipping. 424 for 4 iPike 16" and 75 rebate makes it 349 out the door. Pretty good.


----------

